# Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!



## KaiAllround (28. August 2007)

Hallo Karpfenfans,

Ich wollte mal eine Thema eröffnen, wo jeder seine ausergewöhnlichsten Karpfenköder aufzählen kann.

Ich z.b. wollte erst mal fragen ob von euch schon mal jemand unter einen Eichelbaum mit einer Eichel geangelt hatt? Oder überhaupt mit einer Eichel. Und ob es Erfolg Brachte?

Desweiteren Angler ich manchmal mit Löwenzahn als Schwimmbrotimitat, und es Klappt:m


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Ich habe es mal mit Pfirsich Bällchen probiert. Klappt nicht wirklich...

Aber das mit dem Löwenzahn ist gar nicht so selten habe schon mehrre Angler gesehen die das machen#6.


----------



## KaiAllround (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Hi,

Ja theoretisch kannst du mit allen angeln was um dein Gewässer rundrum Wächst...( Blätter, Blüten ect.)


----------



## Jan77 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Mirabellen am Haar........die Karpfen stehen unter den Büschen und warten das Ihnen die Dinger ins Maul fallen. Leider halten die sehr schlecht am Haar.


----------



## KaiAllround (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Puffreis, da kann man auch die runden puffreiskäkse vom supermarkt nehmen und sich die kleinen Stücken abbrechen...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

mit pflaumen soll das am haar auch gehen!


----------



## Rudl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Leere Schneckenhäuser mit fischigen bzw. Crabartigen Boilieteig gefüllt.
Karpfen lieben den Cruncheffekt und durch den Crunch werden andere Karpfen noch dazugelockt.


----------



## carphunter-sobota (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> mit pflaumen soll das am haar auch gehen!


 

Mit einer Pflaume habe ich es schon einmal versucht bei mein vereinsgewässer.

Hatte 3Bisse in der Nacht. aber nix gelandet..SCHADE


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

denk mal man kann auch genauso gut kirschen, erdbeeren usw. fischen!


----------



## KaiAllround (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Jop mit Erdbeeren hatte ich auch schon erfolg! Oder Erdnussflips teig ist auch ein guter Köder... Aber vorsicht bei der Wasserzufuhr geht gans schnell und dann ist er zu weich:vik:


----------



## Rudl (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Rudl schrieb:


> Leere Schneckenhäuser mit fischigen bzw. Crabartigen Boilieteig gefüllt.
> Karpfen lieben den Cruncheffekt und durch den Crunch werden andere Karpfen noch dazugelockt.


 

Um nochmals kurz zum Chrunch zu kommen ihr könnt in euren selbstgemachten Teig oder Boilies kleine Stücke Eierschalen einarbeiten ergibt den selben Effekt.


----------



## 48pfünder (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Wenn an dem Gewässer Bäume stehen deren Früchte ins Wasser fallen, dann ist es ein Topköder und zugleich ne top stelle. Demnach hat Pelzer für solche Fälle die Bionamics Blond Witch entwickelt. Das ähnelt Fallobst, ist ein guter Köder. 

Auch Nacktschnecken sind gute Köder an stellen an denen ein großes Vorkommen der Tiere besteht. Aber auch Aale sind da am Start


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Rudl schrieb:


> Um nochmals kurz zum Chrunch zu kommen ihr könnt in euren selbstgemachten Teig oder Boilies kleine Stücke Eierschalen einarbeiten ergibt den selben Effekt.


 
hab mit den eierschalen mal auf barsch gefischt!
duzu kam noch klein gekackte würmchen und ein bisschen erde!
geht ab wie lutzi^^


----------



## Carphunter' (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

ich hab erst kürzlich mit rosinen geangelt. 3 nächte= 5 graser.!!!
aba leida eben nur graser. sonst nix|uhoh:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

was heißt "nur"!
besser als brassen!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Hats zwar nix mir KArpfen zu tun !
Habe früher mit alufolie auf forellen geangel super köder! immer was gefangen
einfach ganz normaler forellenhaken und alufolie drum wickeln


----------



## Pescador (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Brombeeren wenn Brombeerzeit ist.
Reife Brombeeren zermatschen und mit trockenem Brot verkneten.
Bereiche anwerfen, wo Brombeerhecken am Ufer stehen.
Auf diesen Teig habe ich schon Karpfen gefangen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## KaiAllround (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Hatt schon jemand mit Eicheln geangelt?


----------



## KaiAllround (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Rudl schrieb:


> Leere Schneckenhäuser mit fischigen bzw. Crabartigen Boilieteig gefüllt.
> Karpfen lieben den Cruncheffekt und durch den Crunch werden andere Karpfen noch dazugelockt.




Die schnecke am Haar?


----------



## Rudl (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Die schnecke am Haar?


 

genau so ist es!
MfG Rudi!


----------



## KaiAllround (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Und was machst du dann für teig rein, also welche geschmacksrichtung? Und welche Karpfen fängt man damit bestimmt keine Kleinen oder:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Brassmann (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> was heißt "nur"!
> besser als brassen!



Brassen angeln ist ne Kunst für sich also vorsichtig! |bigeyes


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

aber ich finde graser schöner!
ich feeder aber auch gerne


----------



## sorgiew (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

das mit den rosinen auf grasser muss ich mir merken - denn ich hatte noch nie einen grasser bin da für alle "grasserköder" offen (rosenkohl und blumen stehen schon auf meiner test liste .....)


Mein ausergewöhnlichster köder war ein zigarettenstummel als 7 jähriger an einer schnur mit einem kleinen schwimmer  - karpfen mit 1 kilo


----------



## Anglerfreak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Brombeeren wenn Brombeerzeit ist.
> Reife Brombeeren zermatschen und mit trockenem Brot verkneten.
> Bereiche anwerfen, wo Brombeerhecken am Ufer stehen.
> Auf diesen Teig habe ich schon Karpfen gefangen.
> ...



Das hört sich gut an! #6An vielen Gewessern, an denen ich angel, hängen Brombeerbüsche ins Wasser, unter denen es desöfteren gewaltig platscht. Ich hab schon versuchen Brombeern auf den Haken oder auf das Haar zu bekommen, was aber nich besonders gut geklappt hat.

Ich habe schon mal beim Stippen mit Mais einen 20cm Hecht gefangen.:q

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal beim Stippen mit Mais einen 20cm Hecht gefangen.:q
> 
> mfg. Anglerfreak


 
das passiert hatte ich auch schon aber mein hecht war maßig!
wenn der mais verführerisch abtaumelt!!


----------



## KaiAllround (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Sooooo....

Werde es Morgen mal mit einer Eichel am Haar Probieren mal sehen ob es Klappt#c


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Mein ausergewöhnlichster köder war ein zigarettenstummel als 7 jähriger an einer schnur mit einem kleinen schwimmer  - karpfen mit 1 kilo[/quote]

Wo hattest du den mit 7 den Zigarettenstümmel her :q :q :q??


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

@ Rudl
eine super gute Idee aber wo bekommt man soviele Schneckenhäuser her?

mfg Marvin


----------



## sorgiew (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

tja da lagen damals am see viele herum - als sieben jähriger habe ich an zigaretten noch gar nicht gedacht |kopfkrat


----------



## alex4 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Sooooo....
> 
> Werde es Morgen mal mit einer Eichel am Haar Probieren mal sehen ob es Klappt#c




und und und? spann uns doch nicht länger auf die folter!
hats geklappt?


----------



## Ronen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Vielleicht passt es ja hier hin!

>>> Aussergewöhnlicher Köder <<<!!!!

Zwar schon an einer anderen Stelle im Board zu lesen aber vielleicht bissl untergegangen!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## KaiAllround (5. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Hallo leute,

Also ich war Vorgestern ja angeln aber leider geblankt... Mit der eichel ging nix ABER ich hatte neben bei einen Scopex Boilie draußen und mit boilie geht eigentlich immer was aber es ging nix also muss ich den versuch wiederholen mal sehen vieleicht Morgen...


----------



## KaiAllround (5. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Hier 2 Fotos dei den mit Pfeilen da Habe ich Rechts unter den Eichelbaum die eichel Platziert und weiter links ist eine Hageputen busch, ist vieleicht auch Gans interresant oder?PIC_0002.jpg  

PIC_0001.jpg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Ja dann würde ich mal sage geh "Eicheln" =)!

Wo bekommt man soviele schneckenhäuser her da man den immer als Hakenköder nimmt?

mfg Marvin


----------



## KaiAllround (5. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Musste mal Wandern gehen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## fraibeuter (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Das mit den "Zigarettenstümmeln" kann ich ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur bestätigen! Habe ebenfalls einige "schmachtige Schuppis" damit überlisten können. Und das nicht nur einmal!

Fische neuerdings immer mit einem kokosraspel-nutella gemisch hält zwar nicht allzulange am Haken, aber wenn sie erst mal Lunte gerochen haben sind sie nicht zu bremsen!

Normaler "Bauernspeck" (schinken) ist bei uns ebenfalls super fängig.


----------



## KaiAllround (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



fraibeuter schrieb:


> Das mit den "Zigarettenstümmeln" kann ich ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur bestätigen! Habe ebenfalls einige "schmachtige Schuppis" damit überlisten können. Und das nicht nur einmal!
> 
> Fische neuerdings immer mit einem kokosraspel-nutella gemisch hält zwar nicht allzulange am Haken, aber wenn sie erst mal Lunte gerochen haben sind sie nicht zu bremsen!
> 
> Normaler "Bauernspeck" (schinken) ist bei uns ebenfalls super fängig.




Was ist das?


----------



## JerkerHH (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Moin, 

Käse is auch ein Kracher.... :m:m

Gruß 
JerkerHH


----------



## carpfriend568 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Zwei Toffifee nehmen, jeweils die schwarze Schokolade abbeissen und genau an der Stelle zusammendrücken! Und schon hat man den schönsten Karamellboilie mit Nusskern! Und ihr solltet mal sehen wie der unter Wasser arbeitet und Duftstoffe abgibt, nur vom feinsten!!!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## KaiAllround (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Zwei Toffifee nehmen, jeweils die schwarze Schokolade abbeissen und genau an der Stelle zusammendrücken! Und schon hat man den schönsten Karamellboilie mit Nusskern! Und ihr solltet mal sehen wie der unter Wasser arbeitet und Duftstoffe abgibt, nur vom feinsten!!!
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Das werd ich mal Testen|rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Zwei Toffifee nehmen, jeweils die schwarze Schokolade abbeissen und genau an der Stelle zusammendrücken! Und schon hat man den schönsten Karamellboilie mit Nusskern! Und ihr solltet mal sehen wie der unter Wasser arbeitet und Duftstoffe abgibt, nur vom feinsten!!!
> 
> Gruss Andreas


 

Na? warste aufa messe in hannover und hast dia-vortrag geguckt?


----------



## carpfriend568 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Geeeeenauuuuu!! Habs aber auch schon selber ausprobiert und zumindest ein kleiner Spiegler hat mir bewiesen, dass es klappt, !!!!!


----------



## Hechtchris (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Einfach mal bisschen anfüttern mit mais

Und nen a/0 turbotail in maisgelb am a/0 haken auf grund legen

Nur bei den bissen darfst nicht zulange zögern und solltest immer die schnur im blick haben


Fängt fast besser als echter mais |bigeyes


----------



## Bifi (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Ich will es auch mit toffifee probieren hört sich gut an! Vlt ja eine absolute Geheimwaffe wie frolic :vik:... Mfg Bifi


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

ein pfirsich könnte glatt als big ball durchgehen!:q:vik::vik:


----------



## fraibeuter (7. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Richtig! caramell oder nougatcreme hauptsache es verbreitet sich ein herrlicher Duft dem sich die "lecker mäulchen" nicht entziehen können/wollen.

Ach ja: Maden so an die 2 Tage in einer mischung aus Paniermehl/Holzspäne/Erdbeersirup
kriechen bzw. fressen lassen funktioniert auch perfekt!


----------



## nighty22 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

hy 

für mich war schon der test mit shrimps pellets ungewöhnlich die allerdings viele satzkarpfen fangen aber mit den hier im beitrag vorgestellten ködern werd ich mein glück auch mal testen 


www.angelfreunde-feuerberg.de.tl


----------



## KaiAllround (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Mir ist grade ein gedanke durch den Kopf geschossen:

Popcorn!!!!

Hatt jemand von euch schon mit Popcorn geangelt? Ich denke ma das kann man wie Schwimmbrot verwenden oder?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

ich kenn nur gemahlendes popcorn zu feedern!
das geht gut


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Popcorn löst sich doch im Wasser auf! Oder? Glaube nicht das es so toll ist!


----------



## KaiAllround (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Popcorn löst sich doch im Wasser auf! Oder? Glaube nicht das es so toll ist!



mhm weis net habe grade keins zur Hand... Aber schwimmbrot löst sich doch auch auf! Also denke ich mal das das gar nicht mal so schlecht ist, aber die erfahrungfehlt#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Ich wollte malmit gedippten Gummbärchen angeln!
was meint ihr?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

gummibärchen gehen, aber ich glaubne nicht das sie an die normalen köder rankommen!
meon Opi hat mir mal ein buch gekauft."Die Fängigsten Köder". da steht gummibärchen drinne! man soll brassen und Karpfen mit fangen können! 

aber lösen die sich nicht im dip auf?


----------



## Angelmati (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Ich hab schonmal einen 18 pfünder auf ein Kaugummi gefangen!
Da ich mit 2 ruten angelte und keine köder mehr hatte zückte ich das frisch gelutschte kaugummi an den Haken !??!hehe


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal einen 8 pfünder auf ein Kaugummi gefangen!
> Da ich mit 2 ruten angelte und keine köder mehr hatte zückte ich das frisch gelutschte kaugummi an den Haken !??!hehe


 
--> das is echt geil:vik:


----------



## ZanderKai (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Moin

Ich war mal an einem see wo ich am rand karpfen beobachten konnte...als ich näher zum ufer ging sprangen 3 kleine frösche ins wasser......:q war aber noch 3 meter vom ufer weg...
Und nach ein paar sekunden waren sie auch schon weg...die karpfen haben sie eingesaugt|bigeyes
Und nicht wieder ausgespuckt...|supergri
Habe auch schon mal mit einem kleinem stück snickers nen 10 pfünder gefangen...|rolleyes


----------



## David1981 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

wollt das Thema mal wieder nen bissel aufgreifen,

muß ich den irgendetwas beachten, wenn ich mit Rosinen anfüttern und fischen will.
Muß ich sie einweichen, kochen o.ä.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

ich denke nicht, Rosinen sind schon weich und können so fertig gefischt werden!
Allerdings würde ich noch ein bisschen Mais und paar Boilies dazu füttern!


----------



## KaiAllround (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Mhm.... Rosinen.... Hatt jemand schon direkt mir Rosinen am haar geangelt?


----------



## Matthias87 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

aua  #q #d


----------



## SteffenG (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Zu dem Thema kann ich auch einiges schreiben das ich auch selbst erlebt hab unter anderem hab ich schon erfahrungen mit dampfnudeln gemacht die Karpfen sind da ganz wild drauf warum kann ich mir selbst nicht erklären !
Wenns jetzt bei meiner Oma Dampfnudeln gibt lass ich immer so 10 stk. in mini version für Karpfen mit machen !

Natürlich fürs Grundangeln ist das nichts aber auf sicht zu angeln nen Top Köder und durch die kruste hält auch der Haken !

Zu Gummibärchen hab ich auch schon probiert ist nichts für mich werden ziemlich groß im Wasser und mit der Zeit bleichen sie aus !

Da nehm ich lieber wie früher Kartoffeln Weizen Mirabellen etc... das geht auf jedenfall

Aber was ich mal probieren würde wär Ananas hab es selbst noch nicht probiert könnte mir aber vorstellen das es geht und wenn man nen schehler hat kann man inner den still von der geschehlten ananas nehmen !Vieleicht hat es ja jemand von euch schon probiert !
Achja zu den Rosinen muss ich sagen ist ein echt guter Köder selbst nahmhafte firmen unteranderem auch nash mixen ganze Rosinen in ihre Murmeln mit rein !


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

nimm ein brot schinken käse sandwitch sau fängig mindestens genauso wie euer obst


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Wie siehts aus mit "Leerdammer" ? |supergri
Der ist doch so nussssig und Lecker |rolleyes 
(Fisch Hypnotisieren)? ;+
mfg Marvin


----------



## höcht (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Puffreis, da kann man auch die runden puffreiskäkse vom supermarkt nehmen und sich die kleinen Stücken abbrechen...


 

wie willst du dann das nutengetreide anködern? und auserdem muss es doch bestimmt nach 5 min. abfallen


----------



## BMG619 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Im Sommer als nichts beißen wollte bei mir, machte ich halt Katjes Joghurt Bonbons am Haken. Meine Freunde lachten mich zwar aus, aber ich hatte einen Karpfen dran, der mir aber abgegangen ist.


----------



## KaiAllround (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

Mhm... Probier es aus... Wirst sehr überrascht sein wie gut das geht!!! Natürlich musst du auch dort Angeln wo sich auch Karpfen aufhalten....


----------



## Rotty (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ausergewöhnliche Karpfenköder!?!?!*

das mit Toffiffe  werde ich auch mal  testen
aber ich besorg mir nen caramel dipp oder nur rgend  was anderes  caramelliges und  las die da ne woche  schwimmen


hat wer erfaHRung mit  käse  z.b baibybell    (ich  will nur die  großen  Karpfen)


----------

